
It's official: even recruiters won't read your LinkedIn profile anymore - HeyStenson
https://www.fastcompany.com/40533516/this-chrome-extension-matches-linkedin-profiles-to-open-tech-jobs
======
Slansitartop
Yep.

I just got a LinkedIn invite trying to tempt me with a contracting gig at my
current employer, whose name was also miscapitalized.

Some time ago I created a fake LinkedIn profile with a bogus name and no work
description (except currently employed as a senior software engineer at a
local company). I got recruiter spam _exactly_ like my personal LinkedIn
account, which has actual experience listed from an old copy of my resume.

LinkedIn is trash. I don't even know why I still keep my profile up.

~~~
toomuchtodo
My recruiter found me through LinkedIn, and helped me move into a position
making 2x compared to my previous role.

YMMV, but definitely not trash to me.

------
minimaxir
Don't clickbait headlines to promote your startup.

------
chrisbennet
Actual title: "This chrome extension matches linkedin-profiles to open tech
jobs"

